# New Foxpro Shockwave Predator Call



## El Gato Loco

Have you guys seen the new Foxpro Shockwave digital call? Look at this thing:

http://www.gofoxpro.com/site/products/digital-calls/shockwave

I wonder how good the speakers are on this one? Anyone own one or are they even shipping yet?


----------



## Scotty D.

Don't you have a Mighty Atom, Chris????

I can't tell u how this one sounds but I just bought a Hellfire & it's wa-a-a-a-ay louder than what I need here in Ohio... Glad the volume is there, if I ever need it, though...


----------



## El Gato Loco

Scotty D. said:


> Don't you have a Mighty Atom, Chris????
> 
> I can't tell u how this one sounds but I just bought a Hellfire & it's wa-a-a-a-ay louder than what I need here in Ohio... Glad the volume is there, if I ever need it, though...


Yea I do and I love it.... except for that part about not being able to see my remote at night. In that situation, the mighty atom SUCKS!

I am just wondering if this new foxpro isn't some second rate device designed to compete with the cheaper digital calls you find in the big box stores? The price sure doesn't make it look that way, but i am curious.


----------



## Scotty D.

Yeah, the remote is one of the reasons that I didn't get a Mighty Atom, although, I have to wear reading glasses to see the small print on my TX-9....

Well, some peeps don't like FPro, but I figure the Shockwave is probably worth it's salt....


----------



## Weasel

Here's a quote from Foxpro's Forum:

*"Good morning everyone! Just wanted to make a little post on here this morning about the Shockwave. I know all of you are patiently waiting the release of this unit. As most of you know we are trying to make this unit perfect. With that being said we have had a few minor set backs with the release date. We are currently shooting for the end of October beginning of November. We do not have a definite date set in stone just yet. I can however say that from seeing this unit and the remote control it is absolutely worth the wait! I know many of you are anticipating this unit to come out so you can use it this hunting season. We are doing everything in our power to be able to do this for you. So just hold tight for now because each day we are getting closer to it being released! If any of you have any questions at all please message on here, call us or send us an email!

Thank you all! Have fun and safe hunting!"*


----------



## Rich Cronk

I have a friend who told me he was seriously thinking of ordering a new Shockwave. If he gets it, I will see it up close and personal an let you guys know my first impressions of it. My friend likes the larger print in the menu window. I personally would like it better if they offered more preset buttons, but everyone is different ya know.


----------



## bones44

I love my Foxpro but my eyes are getting so bad I have to use reading glasses. Would love to see bigger print on a remote. LOL I know a few guys who hurriedly sold their E-calls to order one of these and are pretty bummed they have to wait so darn long for the shockwave to show up.


----------



## sos1inmesa

My friend has the Foxpro Fury and I own the Primos Alpha Dogg. My Alpha Dogg definitely has gotten the job done for me, but the Fury takes the prize with how realistic the sounds are. Because of this, I'm thinking of buying my first foxpro and I'm definitely eyeballin the Shockwave. I read somewhere online that it was expected in November...... which happens to be when my birthday is, (hint hint Chris).


----------



## Rich Cronk

bones44 said:


> I love my Foxpro but my eyes are getting so bad I have to use reading glasses. Would love to see bigger print on a remote. LOL I know a few guys who hurriedly sold their E-calls to order one of these and are pretty bummed they have to wait so darn long for the shockwave to show up.


----------------------------------------------
Bones,
I have the same problem with my eye sight, and I can't even read the newspaper without my reading glasses. I whip that problem in the calling field by using the ten preset buttons on my CS-24. Did I say TEN preset buttons? Yep, and I have never needed more than two or three different sounds while on stand. I do believe that the larger print on screen of the new Shockwave was a good move though, and will help a lot of folks see the sound list better.


----------



## bones44

That's what I need to then apparently. Thanks Rich !


----------



## Rich Cronk

bones44 said:


> That's what I need to then apparently. Thanks Rich !


-------------------------------------------------
Sometimes I check my presets before leaving the truck. I hold my hand over the speaker to muffle the sound. More times than not, the female yodel howl, one good rabbit sound, and maybe a woodpecker distress are all I use on a stand. I also try to remember which button I have a good pup distress sound under.


----------



## prairiewolf

same here Rich, I have the older scorpion with the tx200 and it has 4 presets (perfect) 1-howl 2-rabbit distress 3-woodpecker 4-kiyi

We must have went to the same school, LOL


----------



## Rich Cronk

prairiewolf said:


> same here Rich, I have the older scorpion with the tx200 and it has 4 presets (perfect) 1-howl 2-rabbit distress 3-woodpecker 4-kiyi
> 
> We must have went to the same school, LOL


-----------------------------------
One of us is a copy cat.


----------



## silverfoxhunter

I recieved an e-mail today from FoxPro Inc., they said that units shipped out on the 21st of November so they should be available at stores like Cabelas and Bass Pro. That being said, they also said that it would be faster to order from an outlet store than direct from FoxPro. The shockwave not only has the ability to enlarge the font for easier reading, the remote also has a backlighting to see the buttons easier if you wish to utilize that feature as well. I can't wait till Payday, I'm ordering a shockwave for sure!


----------



## sos1inmesa

I've got one on order. I put the order in around the first of November with All Predator Calls. I got an email from them today saying they are shipping out orders that have been placed at the end of summer and that they are hoping to get more in within the next 2 weeks. I'm hoping there next shipment is pretty big. Didn't know that people were going on reserve lists back in July. Doh!


----------

